# green glass paint on a 60w halogen bulb



## Lilly

Here is a pic of what type bulb I used and the glass paint is from wal-mart .
I used one whole container to cover the bulb ..they are small








This glowed pretty brite for a 60w bulb
this next pic is from 3ft away








6ft away








seems to work well with the glass paint.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I've done this with small florescent exit light bulbs, too. You can buy single bigger containers for glass paint from Michaels.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

this may be a good idea for those who were looking for purple spot lights last year...
only thing is,
does that paint chip off due to the heat?
i know it's made for glass, but i would think the bulb would get pretty hot!
.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

it didn't for me FYF, but it may depend on the brand, too.


----------



## IshWitch

They do get hot, I melted something that was a bit close to our spot in the graveyard. But it would be worth it to get a purple or other color light that can't be found.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Sorry if I was unclear. heh I meant the paint doesn't burn or flake off from the heat.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

sounds like a really good idea.
do you have any brands that worked well for you that you would sugguest?
i might paint a few for next year.
.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I would like to get more blue into the yard, which is difficult.
Do you think there is a way to mix a lighter color blue to cover a flood 
light?


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

That's really cool! I'm curious about the brand as well and do you think this would work on any type of lightbulb?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Keep in mind I only did this once for a show, but I'd have no problem doing it again. I may do it for my haunt this year. Maybe half and half on a spot lens.

I think it would work on an incandescent light too, because the same principle is involved.

Truthfully, I just used whatever glass paint Michael's had. Don't remember the brand, and I'm not sure it matters. I do remember I had to apply like three coats of it to get as dark a green as I needed, but that means it started off a light color if it helps you Bayou.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I think big DUH on my part. Of course you can make it lighter blue by not putting as many coats.


----------



## Sickie Ickie




----------



## Haunted Bayou

Subtle! LOL!


----------



## CerysCrow

The type of Glass Paint I've used in the past is by Pébeo and is called Porcelaine 150. It requires baking (you can also air dry) so I can't imagine that the heat of the bulb would be a problem. I purchased it at Michaels. They make the paint in different transparencies, so keep any eye on the labels.

Porcelaine 150


----------

